# Bear Lake Sovereign Lands Meeting 5/18/2013



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

The Division of Forestry, Fire and State Lands (FFSL) has been working with cooperators including federal and state resource agencies, local government, and outdoor interest groups to implement the objectives identified in the Comprehensive Management Plan (CMP) for the Utah portion of Bear Lake (approved in 2009) to manage and protect the resources at Bear Lake. FFSL would like to initiate an amendment to the CMP in order to further clarify several Bear Lake management objectives. *The issues to be addressed during the amendment process include:1) permitting of private, non-commercial concrete boat ramps and similar structures, 2) identification of areas where boat launching and motor vehicle travel should be limited due to public safety and other concerns, 3) how should management and use vary during water level fluctuations. *As part of the CMP amendment process, the Director approved a withdrawal of sovereign lands from the permitting of private, non-commercial concrete boat ramps and similar structures. The withdrawal began on November 1, 2012 and will be in effect until the Division has issued a final decision and amended the CMP. The process to amend the CMP will include public involvement with discussion occurring during the Bear Lake Annual Conference on May 18th 2013. 9am - 1pm in Garden City at the City offices.
For info & meeting details, visit
http://www.ffsl.utah.gov/sovlands/bearlake.php
At the website you can click on the "agenda" to find out more on what is being covered. We'd love to hear your input.


----------

